# Missing folders when USB mounted



## ChuckDz3 (Oct 11, 2011)

Hey guys,

Today for some reason when I connected my nexus via usb to my computer and opened up internal storage just like I have a thousand times, I am missing folders that should be there. It just shows the basics - movies, pictures, music, etc. folders. My guess is that I am not actually in the internal storage or the 'sd card' for some reason. I can access them fine via root explorer but for some reason can't access through the usb connection. I am using the typical MTS way to connect to my PC. Maybe its something simple but I don't know, thought I reach out to the greater android community for some help. Thanks in advance.

Oh yeah I also have no problems accessing it via AirDroid either...

Running AOKP Milestone2


----------



## lortay78 (Jun 11, 2011)

This happens to me too, although I can't tell you which rom I was on when it happened or if it happened all the time. What I notice specifically is that I have a /sdcard/Downloads, and an /sdcard/downloads file, and only one of them will show up on the PC sometimes. I have never had a problem seeing anything with root explorer though, and the data is always there. I can also move files around while "mounted" so I can put them in a folder that does show up.
Sorry I can't be of more help, but I'm sure that it isn't just us.


----------



## tebower (Jul 28, 2011)

I am not very clear on how MTP works, but know that it is much different than USB storage. I've deleted whole folders from within a file manager on the phone, and then plugged it in, and they were still visible on my Windows PC list. I'm wondering if there is some sort of background updating with MTP on Windows whereby the "database" hasn't been synced yet and still shows the last folder information from a prior MTP connection. Usually, it will update after a few tries and show the correct folders.


----------



## ChuckDz3 (Oct 11, 2011)

tebower said:


> I am not very clear on how MTP works, but know that it is much different than USB storage. I've deleted whole folders from within a file manager on the phone, and then plugged it in, and they were still visible on my Windows PC list. I'm wondering if there is some sort of background updating with MTP on Windows whereby the "database" hasn't been synced yet and still shows the last folder information from a prior MTP connection. Usually, it will update after a few tries and show the correct folders.


I have been running milestone2 for about a week or so with no problems so maybe I just need to give it a few more tries.

Yeah that's what I am assuming too. I am going to give it a few more tries/restarts and see if that helps. It is very strange. I am also a bit unfamiliar with MTS wish it was standard USB mass storage.. oh well. I'll see if I the restarts help.


----------



## sohjsolwin (Nov 30, 2011)

I had this happen to me when I started the Clockwork Tether downloading the installer for windows while I still had the phone connected to the PC. I had to unplug the phone then restart the download and wait for it to finish before reconnecting the phone for the folder to show up in windows. The folder showed up fine in the folder browser from the phone and i could even copy and move the files. It just wouldn't show up on the PC until I had the file created completely and connected it after.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## biglipps66 (Dec 28, 2011)

I have noticed as well and im clueless how to get around it


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Right click, refresh?


----------



## ChuckDz3 (Oct 11, 2011)

Still no luck. Tried a few restarts and played around with MTS and PTS but none seemed to get me to the actual internal storage, it was all just media folders. I really think it has something to do with it not being a USB mass storage connection, and for some reason when I use MTS it is only giving me the media folders so I have to some how get it back to recognize everything.

Still searching for answers...


----------



## ChuckDz3 (Oct 11, 2011)

Too add to this problem, I am also missing folders in the gallery. I can't view edited photos and I am also missing the folder for my wallbase downloaded wallpapers...

Any suggestions for all of these missing problems?

Again they still are THERE. I just have to access them through root explorer only...


----------

